# intrilipids at home



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has had Intralipids at home recently using health care at home, heard the prices have went up just wondering if its handier to fly to London. Also looked up the Healthcare at home Belfast number on google but it wasnt working, anyone got a number for the Belfast branch ?  

Many thanks pet


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi 
The number I used a few months back was 02890 604675 and I also have a mobile number 07730499029
Hope these help.


----------



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks so much DE41 that is a different number than the one i got on google, many things hope your next treatment goes well
Pet x


----------

